# What Fuels Your Workouts?



## vanity (Oct 15, 2003)

What energy source do you use?

Is it Anger, Rage, Fear, Frustration, Hope, Pride, Ego , Love  etc...


It's always interested me how alot of people that get into bodybuilding seem to have some kind of issue with either anger  frustration or aggression.

I hear over and over again, "If it wasn't for the weights , I'd be in jail ", or "I would've killed someone by now if I didn't get it out in the gym".


When I was 13 I got beat up pretty bad and I vowed to myself that it would never happen again and immediately started training with weights, boxing , martial arts, you name it. 

For the 1st few years , I used Anger and Rage as my fuel source (with very good results). Then later, for a while it was pride and ego.
Now, 17 years later I simply do it out of love . In the beginning, I had the motivation to kill but I didn't have the tools. Now I have the tools  but I no longer have the desire to do so. Life works in strange ways.

Ofcourse every now and then I put up a few pictures of an ex girlfriend and  do the good ol' Anger workout.


----------



## prophet (Oct 15, 2003)

pride, ego, improving how i look, being stronger than most men.. making up for lost time.. it's in my blood dammit! anger sometimes


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 15, 2003)

I think if you had to pick a dealy sin mine would be pride for the most part...which I don't consider a sin in the first place.  

I am fueled by the people in the weight room who turn and watch when I do certain movements with heavy weight.  I am fueled by women who touch and look twice when you're walking by.  I am fueled by the people who ask for help because "you can lift this".  

I am also fueled by the fact that if I learn something new then I can share it with people and hopefully help them get towards where I am today, because I used to be overweight and out of shape too.


----------



## gopro (Oct 15, 2003)

His name was Vito.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> What energy source do you use?
> 
> Is it Anger, Rage, Fear, Frustration, Hope, Pride, Ego , Love  etc...



Good question!

I guess it has always been a love for bodybuilding. I still vividly remember the day I first started (and got addicted) to lifting weights. My step-dad's son had a set of those plastic weights in the basement and one night, I think I was really bored, I set up a mirror and started doing some barbell curls. My arms got extremely pumped, and I loved the way it looked and felt. Honestly from that day on I never stopped lifting weights, that was 18 years ago, although I did not seriously lift weights (at World Gym), including legs, back, etc., until I was 17-18 years old.


----------



## TKEYellow (Oct 15, 2003)

I think what fuels me is a mix of anger, want of a better body, pride, ego... and that warm feeling you get when people complement you on how you look!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 15, 2003)

Manufactured anger, negative comments, ego/pride to some degree on a personal level.


----------



## moon (Oct 15, 2003)

it is food  u pay for it
when i look at the mirror...and then
there r 
discontent at my body
willling to change my body
the thought what would they(gals) think of  my body
appetite to burn energy ...
desire to lift more and more....

all pumps me up...if someone say of my size, i won't argue or beat him up...instead i will prove myself in gym...

how wonderful it is for us...when someone genurinely comment on our improvement... this really hits me....


----------



## icekool (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> What energy source do you use?
> 
> Is it Anger, Rage, Fear, Frustration, Hope, Pride, Ego , Love  etc...




Anger & Rage all the way, also currently training in SanShou (Chinese Kickboxing - full contact)  & JuJutsu (Goshin Ryu)..........

won't elaborate but have very justifiable rage at the moment


----------



## P-funk (Oct 15, 2003)

anger, rage fear, hope pride.........all of the above.  Also add to that list loud music, comeptition with training partners (especially since my training partners juice and I am natrual.  So keeping up with them and the weights they are doing gets trickey), and ofcourse, my number one, I get fired up when ever I get my heart broken by a women.........the thought of some of these chicks can really get me fired up in the wieght room.....lol


----------



## icekool (Oct 15, 2003)

you know folks, i have heard so many people say 'oh, bodybuilders, they are all emotional cripples', blah blah blah, but i guess that in some cases these people might be right......just a thought, admittedly not a great one but hell, i am having some serious sleeping probs, its 0359 am here in London and I hate not sleeping...........ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Flex (Oct 15, 2003)

Great question 

#1 reason: the insane PUMP 

all my other reasons....for myself.

Obviously there are a million reasons, but i do it for no one other than myself. I want to be HUGE. I love the challenge of pushing my self to the absolute pain threshold, and then going further.  I love being bigger and stronger than everybody, makes you feel more alive. I love having something that not alot of other people do, muscle. I love knowing that i give each rep of each set of each workout all i got. Next summer i'm doing my 1st show, so i wanna be the biggest/baddest mofo out there. 

  I used to play bball in h.s. and did cross country in middle school, and for some reason, i loved the running, defense and practice. I loved challenging and pushing myself in the running drills til i felt like i was going to die.  Guess i'm a masochist. 

Most of you guys do it so people compliment you and so you look good in tank tops. Nothing wrong with that, if that's your m.o. Personally, i don't even like when people compliment me.  Call me humble or modest, but all i ever see are my weakpoints.   

BB is one of the few things in life that you are going to get out what you put in.  There's no team to worry about or anything like that.  It's you vs. the iron. I love BB, so i get a lot out of it....


----------



## Rissole (Oct 15, 2003)

To be honest..... NFI..... i started lifting when i thought i was getting a bit fat..... then i got some muscle...... now i want more......
Compete next year..... thats kinda it....


----------



## Flex (Oct 15, 2003)

during the actual workout, (as if i havent preached them enough)

PANTERA 

Nothing, and i mean nothing (ex gf's, kids i wanna kill, yankee fans) gets me more fired up than the "Cowboys from Hell"

(For those of you who don't know them, i highly recommend, they're "audio steroids")


----------



## swordfish (Oct 16, 2003)

> I get fired up when i get my heart broken by  a woman



thats exactly how i felt and got me going.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 16, 2003)

Pantera broke up 5/2003 unfortunately.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Great question
> 
> #1 reason: the insane PUMP
> ...





What a suprise that me and Flex are on the same page. ha. I guess If I had to pick one emotion taht fuels me it would be anger, b/c in the gym I am an evil tempered SOB. All the other emotions occur later or before, but in there I am ready to kill something, whether it is the weights or a person in my way. I am a masochist like Flex said. It isn't a conscious thing though, It just happens. Hey you can't be all intense and insane if you have the look of love on your face. I don't do it for the pump though, nor do I long for the recognition of others, far from it. I do it for the control. My training is the only time in my day that I feel in control of everything, take yourself out of the gym and there are so amny other things that can factor into what happens to you in any given situation, but in the gym, it is a true testament to what kind of person you are, what kind of heart you got. And I know that I got more heart than the next man.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2003)

I started when I measured my waist and I was just about wider than I was taller.  Thats when I started fitness.  Then it went to anger and anxiety and rage.  And now its the wanting to build more muscle and the compliments I get.  Its like when you find a new food you love and you can't get enough of it, well thats how working out is for me.  If my body could take it I would workout all day in the gym but an hour a day is all I give it heh. 

 But there is still one obstical to overcome, getting the owner of my gym to change the crap we listen to on the radio.  It is like 80's disco crap and it just doesn't work.  I gota make some cd's for him or something.  It horrible, and I can't even bust his chops about it because he is like 4 times my size and a monster.


----------



## vanity (Oct 16, 2003)

thanks for the replies folks. Very interesting.


we each have our own personal goals and yet , we are all striving , trying to feed that insatiable drive. One thing I love doing is turning passive, unfit and sedentary people into active , assertive and competitive ones. People always resist at first but eventually they come around, get addicted to the high and become fully alive. Those who don't, remain sedentary and sit on the sidelines and watch life go by.



BTW: Pantera may have broken up but they just released a pretty kick-ass Greatest HIts.


----------



## NOTD (Oct 17, 2003)

I'd have to say "controlled" rage. Something will piss me off but I'll still come off as a nice guy. But the more I stay nice the more it builds up. At home I didn't have any way to vent it. Then I went to the gym one day and I was hooked. While anger might be what got me into it, I love working out and the results it brings.

Once I start my workout though I don't want to be messed with, lol. I get in the zone. Whether I'm lifting or hitting the heavy bag or whatever, stay away from me


----------



## maze (Oct 17, 2003)

Am I the only one doing it for my health ???  

:: Lifting is a good therapy


----------



## Mex (Oct 17, 2003)

Videogames... 

Seriously, when I was a kid I admired the strong guys in videogames like Street Fighter. So I wanted to look strong like them. 

It's been a fun ride. 

I guess it's got something to do with ego, I do enjoy it when people say I look good.

I was a fat kid, so, yeah, life is good.  

I'm sure everyone has trained in anger.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 17, 2003)

anger


----------



## Skib (Oct 18, 2003)

1. because i'd rather be out doing something productive than sitting at home on the couch getting fat

2. looking to see what i can transform my body into

3. i feel really good with myself afterwards or knowing that i'm doing something good for my health


----------



## Flex (Oct 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mex *_
> Videogames...
> 
> Seriously, when I was a kid I admired the strong guys in videogames like Street Fighter. So I wanted to look strong like them.
> ...



Mex-that's great man. utmost respect for you. for some people, they don't care how they look, and that's fine, more power to them. but for us obsessive s.o.b.'s, its not ok. 

i'm happy for you man, i hope it gives you all the self confidence in the world, and makes life alot "easier". my buddy was a "fat kid", changed at a young age, now he's full of self confidence cuz of that.


----------



## Flex (Oct 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> 
> BTW: Pantera may have broken up but they just released a pretty kick-ass Greatest HIts.



...sucks they broke up!!

could be a good thing though. that's actually the best thing that can happen to an awesome band. that, or they die in a plane crash. it means they'll always be awesome, that they'll always be remembered as the best metal group ever, instead of doing what most bands do and get cheesy as they get older (....Metallica)


as for the greatest hits, bought it the day it came out.


----------



## Evil ANT (Oct 18, 2003)

I workout for a number of reasons. The main one being the feeling I get when I'm done. If you've worked out before, you know what I'm talking about. Nothing beats the natural high you get from a great workout, and nothing beats the overwhelming sense of accomplishment.

Furthmore, you only get one body. I prefer to keep mine working as smoothly as possible. It's nice to know you're in shape and can actively participate in all sorts of physical activities.

Another main factor is self-image. Working out undeniably makes you more self confident. Hence, stress is reduced and life is generally a whole lot easier.

I have to admit, though, that many of my workouts are fueled by anger. I'm a pretty quiet guy and like to keep to myself. I tend to bottle-up my anger and frustration instead of explode all the time. The bottled-up emotion comes out in the gym and makes for a great workout. Awesome stress relief!


----------



## Mindless (Oct 18, 2003)

Because I enjoy it, and I like being sore (is that weird)


----------



## vanity (Oct 19, 2003)

MEX: You wanna be Super Mario?


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 19, 2003)

i started out cuz i was scared of getting my ass kicked so i wanted to become stronger.  But im way beyond that now and i do it to beat my own records and to look good.  But damn man if you workout when you're angry you have this insane rage that kicks in and you train like 5x harder.... its great.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

I started training for football. I don't believe anger ever entered my mind.  I just wanted to be the best ball player.  Bigger and stronger then the guy on the other side of the line.  so the adjective I'd have to choose would be "neccessity".  Later in life after football, my training was altered for my military career.  I trained for conditioning and my body was nothing more then a tool of my trade.  My goal was to ensure that when I needed to carry a wounded man a mile on my shoulders if neccessary that the strength and stamena were there.  If I needed to run 5 miles to an extraction point carrying weapons and equipment that I'd be able to do so and even shoot over my shoulder if required.  My thoughts while training were to be a machine.  Later I got into bodybuilding and goal was be bigger then the compition.  My training partner was a professional bodybuilder so thought processes that assisted me were competitive.  1 more rep then partner on this and 10 more pounds on bench then he just did and so on.  Now I train to just stay healthy and fit, add a little muscle in the process.   When I walk in the gym now my thought processes are moreso,  ok lets get this done then go and clean the bathrooms.


----------



## nanook (Oct 20, 2003)

I have a theory which is everyone who is self concious of something has an addiction to something directly related.  I am  self concious of my body and I love to eat.  I am trying to get over this self concoius thing.  Also I love the pain the next day where it hurts to walk.  also a given is the girls


----------



## Flex (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nanook *_
> I have a theory which is everyone who is self concious of something has an addiction to something directly related.  I am  self concious of my body and I love to eat.  I am trying to get over this self concoius thing.  Also I love the pain the next day where it hurts to walk.  also a given is the girls



BB's are prob. the most self conscious people there are. We see ourselves as too skinny/fat and want to change that. Therefore we eat only good foods, kill ourselves in the gym, and all the other good BB stuff.

But hey, at least its a good addiction....


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

5 points to flex for that answer. 
Flex quote:  
"But hey, at least its a good addiction...."


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 10, 2003)

If anger is your sole fuel of desire, either you will force yourself to be pertually discontent, or you will expire once you achieve happiness.

For me, it's a constant reminder that I have many options, and many paths to choose from. It's a way of living, thinking and being that is relevant to my life as a whole.

Success in this area, if I choose to see the connections (consistently, if not constantly), is a reminder that success is achievable in all other pursuits if I hunt them with the same drive. There are ups, downs, times when everything flows together, and moments where everything falls apart.

If you stick with it, and still manage to progress, irrespective of your circumstances ("genetics," injuries, so on), making the best of it without making excuses------it's spectacularly inspiring and soothing.

That, and the post-workout high is more profound than any drug-induced rush imaginable. Part chemical, part consciousnes---knowing that unlike a person who smoked a bowl (and I do love weed), but never actively pursues their high, you earned the euphoria.

Some additional thoughts here:

http://www.avantlabs.com/magmain.php?issueID=9&pageID=26

Not happy with the article as a whole, and this was done over a year ago (and I'd certainly make changes if doing it again). But the In Extremis segment basically sums it all up (for me at least).

Anger will only get you so far, and it is useful if managed and channeled. But, it is ultimately limited in its applications, and it cannot replace the true love of something.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

I BB because I love it.  Like Dante says, "the post-workout high is more profound than any drug-induced rush imaginable."  

I wish Dante were still around.


----------



## target99 (Mar 5, 2004)

I began lifting weights seriously this past september in my freshman year.  I lifted alittle bit in hs for football but never quite enjoyed it @ all..I hated it.  I also loved to run a lot, bc im self concious of my body which meant that i would be skinny.  But one day, one of my friends called me a "skinny fuck."  I was quite offended by this and those 2 words gave me inspiration and made me wanna get big and prove him wrong.  I also wanna get big bc it gives me more self confidence, and i saw all big guys gettin girls so i wanna get some girls too.  But now i love weightlifting to the maximum.  I feel i am doin something productive in my life compared to other pple who do shit like just watch tv and relax.  Also i love the compliments that pple give me by sayin i got bigger.  THat is why i got into weightlifting!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 5, 2004)

I started because it seemed more interesting than regular physical education in high school.  I was amazed at the amount of strength I gained in 9 weeks of training.  Later on, my motivation was to lose weight, which I did successfully.  Once I lost weight and started to get some pussy I lost my motivation and got lazy.  Recently, I started again because a friend of mine started lifting and made a whole lot of progress.  It inspired me.  

I got back into lifting, and remembered how much I loved it.  I really enjoy weight lifting.  Also, I am an anxious person and I release a lot of nervous energy in my workouts.  It makes me feel better, look better, have more confidence, and even stimulates my appetite in a better way.  I eat a lot healthier simply because my body craves nutritious food.


----------



## twizted110 (Mar 5, 2004)

i guees you could say for me that its outta the fact that i get alot of people saying that i'm obsessed with training and the way i look and blah blah blah. thats one reason that makes me wanna keep on going back. that and i know every time i step in the gym i'll come out a little stronger. but i will admit i use the all the anger and stress that builds up through the week to help keep me going and to help me get those few extra reps in.


----------



## Flex (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> "the post-workout high is more profound than any drug-induced rush imaginable."



ain't that the truth. you should see what's its like on juice


----------



## plouffe (Mar 5, 2004)

I wanna be the baddest mother around. I wanna be huge, I wanna be strong. I want people to be scared of me, and plus I want pussy.


----------



## Phred (Mar 6, 2004)

Well most of the reasons are selfish.  For one, I am an introvert.  It is how I recharge my batteries, working out in my garage by myself.  When I travel for work and workout in a gym, I do onot talk to folks.  I just go in and lift weights.  I am not there to socialize.  Weight lifting is one thing I can do well.  You can measure progress and you are competting with yourself.  I am not gifted at many sports and I have always been able to do well in strength area.  I also want to look better and my perception of a healthy male is to have low fat and muscle.  Skinny is anemic (sp).

Phred


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 6, 2004)

Muscle is sexier than bones and....
A woman that I cared deeply about DUMPED me and...

The addiction of seeing my body surpass
previously never before thought of feats
of fitness (strength, agility, endurance) and 
how I rarely never get ill as I always see
others getting sick, get injured because 
stressing their usually inactive body, and
I like the way my clothes fit me


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 6, 2004)

Firestorm buddy, I'm with you as far as being fit
while on active military duty...
Nothing pissed me off more that seeing people unable to complete a physical fitness test.....

In the Army, you had 2 minutes to do a minimal of 
40 push ups, 40 sit ups,
and 18 minutes to complete a 2 mile run....

I far exceeded this standard because I knew we were
in the WAR business and I wanted to be able to do my mission
with my equipment on my back and to be able to help a fallen soldier in any situation.


----------



## mervin (Mar 6, 2004)

My working out started with love for my wife and three kids. I have a history of heart disease in my family and everyone had a H. A. before the age of 40. I wanted to be responsible and be around for my wife and kids. I started just doing cardio and then thought why not start throwing the iron around since I was already in the Gym. Now i work out for my family, because I want to look good and I just like the way i feel.

Mervin


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2004)

This really is a good question.

First and foremost for me -- my health.   My family has a rather large history of heart disease and obesity......how I ended up the only one with ONLY high cholesterol is unknown to me.

Secondly, to be the best I can be and look the absolute best I can.  So I guess you could call it half pride, half ego!!


----------



## 22"bi's (Mar 6, 2004)

HATE

towards who...i dunno....

almost everyone i think....


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 6, 2004)

metallica is my energy source, ride the lightning baby
but to be real it is the challenge for me, i don't have the anger/rage thing going don't need that stress, i just like to challenge myself to go to levels i have never been.  the worst thing i believe someone can say about you is that "you are normal"  always strive to be greater then normal, i mean who wants to be average challenge yourself to be the best


----------



## Vieope (Mar 7, 2004)

_ Ego/Vanity/Pride. The reason is in this scope. _


----------



## Akateros (Mar 7, 2004)

Not anger. Not really vanity, either, for all that I am presently training for comp.

There is no one lifting but me. I am my own test. Each time is a dare -- can I? lift harder, higher, more? The muscle is the visible sign of my strength.

That's what I want, strength, roots. I want to know that my body will do what I ask. I want to ask more, and do that.

It is a quiet adventure for me. I'm a lone warrior in my basement.


----------



## 165r (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm no body builder by any stretch of the imagination. Never will be.  But I love walking downtown with my daughter and hot ass wife biceps a blamo, shades on, and confident that I could take out  any mofo that wants to f with me.

I hate that  about me but this is an unavoidable biproduct of weight training.   God hates vanity.

I guess this all goes back to my freshmen year in HS when that one asshole f'd with me everyday.  Well I'm 32 now and that shit doesn't happen to a 32 year old man.  But maybe this is my indirect revenge, I see that guy now and he's a sad fat old looking dude.
Whatever fuels you, be it confidence, vanity, health, keep it in check because you will be judged by every deed one day.


----------



## Diesel (Mar 7, 2004)

thats the same reason i started firestorm was for football. i guess u could put me in the hope catagory though. i live in a really behind the times shit hole town and i started to lift weights for football so i could get really good and get out of this godforsaken town and make something of myself cause if u have big dreams this place is not the town ull be able to fullfill them in.


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 7, 2004)

Simply I just like to see myself change for the better. Really when I look in the mirror and I see that line or cut or see mass where there was none before, that is the greatest feeling. When people say have you been working out, or when females walk by and smack into a pole cuase they were not looking where they were going, I love that, well except for when they hit the pole or something like that, then I feel bad, but hey thats not my fault.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 7, 2004)

Carbs fuel my workout


----------



## glassman (Mar 7, 2004)

I'll tell ya what got me into it. Basically it is anger. Alot of people seem to think that they are big shit and they are not. So I'd like to be bigger and badder than them. Also its for my wife. I'm sure she'd like a more muscular me. I remember a so called friend of mine was saying that I'd better put some meat on or my wife may leave me for someone more...desirable. I know deep down thats not true. But it really pissses me off. Another time I needed a few more weights so I went down to the local "Play it again sports" where they have a whole assortment of that. And as I was walking out the door with them, I already paid for them at that time mind you, the asshole owner (who is quite a big guy...but more fat than anything) pinched at my bicep and made some stupid comment (I cant remember what). You know what I'm talking about. So yes health , being strong and looking good is a major factor. But the main reason is to be a big bad mofo when I go to jail for beating the living tar out of the people who have done me wrong. LOL Just kidding about the jail bit...but I can fantasize cant I?


----------



## glassman (Mar 7, 2004)

Oh I forgot also I love the after feeling! Beats drugs! And way to go 165r!!! I wanna stand outside and scream "YeeHa" fer ya. I think I will!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 7, 2005)

bump. i noticed the what made u start working out thread n remembered this one. both are great threads. 

  i like feeling healthy n strong but have to admit looking good is my main motivation, think that ties in to hope and love.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 7, 2005)

Being angry or stressed out sometimes helps my workouts.  Or looking forward to going out with a special someone later in the week or just looking good for a certain event coming up (spring break, summer, etc.).  When at the gym and doing cardio, girls watching makes me step it up, too.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 7, 2005)

weight training is the love of my life. no other way to put it. It has helped my life in more ways than i can even count, i don't know where i would be if i had never begged my parents to by me a bally's membership when i was a fat fuck. i love looking back and seeing the incredible progress i have made, psychologically and physically. it is all thanks to lifting.

certain events in life, like girl problems, fuel me for a limited amount of time but in the end it all goes back to me being in love with it.

that and i want to be an insanely big and strong guy, i want to deadlift cars for fun when i'm drunk with my buddies.

also there is this feeling you have when you know you have this insane brute strength. example is me and my brother fighting. we don't fistfight but we start wrestling/grappling, and since he used to wrestle he used to always beat my ass into the ground. recently though my brute strength has suprised, as an example he tried to get me into a crucifix hold but i just good morning'ed him right up and dropped him on his back...the look on his face was great! made me feel powerful as hell!


----------



## eastbaylifter (Sep 7, 2005)

For me it's being in control.  I control the movement of the weight, I control my laser-like focus, I control the burst of speed on the concentric movement or the slow eccentric movement, and I control how my body looks.  It's very empowering and I carry that with me during the rest of the day when I deal with people at work, etc.  They can see the confidence I have.  It's the best self-confidence drug out there, and yes I'm hopelessly addicted.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> To be honest..... NFI..... i started lifting when i thought i was getting a bit fat..... then i got some muscle...... now i want more......
> Compete next year..... thats kinda it....


Haha... funny coment Riss...
My fuel now is the Australian Championships


----------

